# selling puppies in spain



## denise1984 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi all!

Im currently living in catral spain and my dogs have had a litter of puppies that I need to find homes for! They are king charles cavaliers 3 males 1 female. . They are purebred and absolutely beautiful. Great with kids and have a very loving temperament! ! Looking for ideas of sites I can put them up on or of course if anyone is interested!!! Will be getting our female neutered so want to find great homes for her lovely pups!!!! Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

denise1984 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Im currently living in catral spain and my dogs have had a litter of puppies that I need to find homes for! They are king charles cavaliers 3 males 1 female. . They are purebred and absolutely beautiful. Great with kids and have a very loving temperament! ! Looking for ideas of sites I can put them up on or of course if anyone is interested!!! Will be getting our female neutered so want to find great homes for her lovely pups!!!! Thanks everyone!!!


Have you thought of contacting your local animal charity? They could perhaps help you find good homes for them.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

denise1984 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Im currently living in catral spain and my dogs have had a litter of puppies that I need to find homes for! They are king charles cavaliers 3 males 1 female. . They are purebred and absolutely beautiful. Great with kids and have a very loving temperament! ! Looking for ideas of sites I can put them up on or of course if anyone is interested!!! Will be getting our female neutered so want to find great homes for her lovely pups!!!! Thanks everyone!!!


Local vets??


----------



## Granma (Sep 13, 2014)

Considering Spain is FULL of unwanted puppies, the charities are FULL and struggling to cope with the amount of unwanted abandoned dogs and to get funds to help the ones they have. I think you should have thought about getting her spayed before she had pups you had no homes for. I know that will probably get me a right shed load of abuse but I stand by it. You cannot live here without seeing / reading of the amount of animals needing homes. Breeding without homes is irresponsible in my eyes.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Granma said:


> Considering Spain is FULL of unwanted puppies, the charities are FULL and struggling to cope with the amount of unwanted abandoned dogs and to get funds to help the ones they have. I think you should have thought about getting her spayed before she had pups you had no homes for. I know that will probably get me a right shed load of abuse but I stand by it. You cannot live here without seeing / reading of the amount of animals needing homes. Breeding without homes is irresponsible in my eyes.


You will get my full support
Until recently I helped run a charity which cares for and rehomes abandoned dogs.
Irresponsible breeding is a major cause of the huge number of unwanted dogs here in Spain.

We also try as much as we can to ensure that our dogs go to responsible owners and it goes without saying that our dogs are all neutered, chipped, vaccinated and provided with a passport.


----------



## denise1984 (Sep 11, 2014)

My dogs were kept seperated while we were moving here the ferry put them in the same kennel together. I never wanted to come here and try to find homeas for puppies when I dont even speak the language. But thanks for calling me irresponsible and for voicing your opinion on my situation youve been very helpful!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

denise1984 said:


> My dogs were kept seperated while we were moving here the ferry put them in the same kennel together. I never wanted to come here and try to find homeas for puppies when I dont even speak the language. But thanks for calling me irresponsible and for voicing your opinion on my situation youve been very helpful!


as Pesky Wesky suggested, the vets is probably the best place to start

I'd suggest the many selling & animal groups on Facebook, but I suspect that the reaction you've had from some of our members here is rather restrained to what you'd get on most of them 


you might try contacting the The Cavalier King Charles Spaniel Club - Front Page

or Cavalier King Charles Spaniel


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Granma said:


> Considering Spain is FULL of unwanted puppies, the charities are FULL and struggling to cope with the amount of unwanted abandoned dogs and to get funds to help the ones they have. I think you should have thought about getting her spayed before she had pups you had no homes for. I know that will probably get me a right shed load of abuse but I stand by it. You cannot live here without seeing / reading of the amount of animals needing homes. Breeding without homes is irresponsible in my eyes.


If you want to avoid getting _a shed load of abuse_ maybe you should ask what are the circumstances behind a post, before making a critical comment yourself...


----------



## Granma (Sep 13, 2014)

I travel on the ferries with my dog, YOU have to fill in how many dogs you are travelling with and how many kennels you need, nothing to do with the ferry company. Surely you knew your dog was coming on or actually going to be on heat when you were planning the trip ? I would have thought you would have taken all the precautions you could so she did not become pregnant ? one of them being keeping her separate from others. I hate to think of the chaos caused in the exercise area and on the ferry with any male dogs travelling at the same time. Sorry you do not like my posts but you have been irresponsible and that is the long and the short of it.

Puppies are dying the kennels here though no fault of their own, the fault of their owners. Puppies and adult dogs are thrown out of cars, over charity kennels walls dumped in bins, down drains and wells and much much worse. Dog owners need to be fully responsible for their actions. I hope the wee pups find good life time homes.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If you want to avoid getting _a shed load of abuse_ maybe you should ask what are the circumstances behind a post, before making a critical comment yourself...


Every word of that post was true, though. If you don't want your dog to have puppies, there is only one course of action...neutering.

Irresponsibility sometimes doesn't come into it. However careful you may be, accidents can happen. Unless you intend to use your dog to breed, the sensible course of action would be to have the pup neutered or sterilised as soon as possible.

We receive deliveries of unwanted puppies every week. Our shelter has started a scheme with local vets to give discounted neutering to pet owners, and of course all our dogs are neutered by our vet before adoption.

The fact is that an unneutered dog is a loaded gun....
Interestingly the OP didn't mention neutering the guilty male.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Every word of that post was true, though. If you don't want your dog to have puppies, there is only one course of action...neutering.
> 
> Irresponsibility sometimes doesn't come into it. However careful you may be, accidents can happen. Unless you intend to use your dog to breed, the sensible course of action would be to have the pup neutered or sterilised as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


True, all true


----------



## Granma (Sep 13, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If you want to avoid getting _a shed load of abuse_ maybe you should ask what are the circumstances behind a post, before making a critical comment yourself...


My opinion was given based on the information the OP supplied. A female dog comes into season fairly reliably. You have to know in advance when you are travelling so your dog has the relevant treatment for travel. If you have both male and female dogs and don't want pups then surely you make sure you book two kennels, get two and if needs be stay with them if at all possible. On one of the ferries at least it is possible and many do stay with dogs. Based on the fact the OP said she did not intend to arrive with pregnant dog then surely more attention to making sure that did not happen was needed. 

One moment of eye off the ball and hey ho a load more unwanted puppies. Now maybe the OP will keep them she cannot find homes for them that's fine but what if she cannot ?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Granma said:


> My opinion was given based on the information the OP supplied. A female dog comes into season fairly reliably. You have to know in advance when you are travelling so your dog has the relevant treatment for travel. If you have both male and female dogs and don't want pups then surely you make sure you book two kennels, get two and if needs be stay with them if at all possible. On one of the ferries at least it is possible and many do stay with dogs. Based on the fact the OP said she did not intend to arrive with pregnant dog then surely more attention to making sure that did not happen was needed.
> 
> One moment of eye off the ball and hey ho a load more unwanted puppies. Now maybe the OP will keep them she cannot find homes for them that's fine but what if she cannot ?


One of our two dogs is a rescue dog. She was used as a puppy machine, we suspect with her brother as stud. She israther stunted for her breed and because of having one litter after another her teeth are undeveloped and she can't chew hard food.


The way dogs are treated here is truly heartbreaking.


----------



## Granma (Sep 13, 2014)

It sure does break your heart to see so many tragic cases, horrific injuries and abandoned animals. My first dog here in Spain we believe was kicked out when her elderly owners died and the family did not want her. She was on the streets for some time but never claimed. A lovely old Spanish neighbour put food and water out for her and buddy she collected somewhere. Long story cut short she adopted me one morning with 3 cactus spines in her eye. She stayed with me through rough times and sadly died this Easter. Now out of pain from the one of the tick fevers. My current dog was a rescue who was then unwanted for a second time. 

Off topic so better get back on topic. I hope some of the links provided can help.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Four king Charles Cavaliers pups in the UK would fetch around £2k according to Google so perhaps the OP had high hopes for her dogs in terms of €'s ?


----------



## King charles (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi I live in Lo crispin and I have a King Charles 2year old, do you have any left to sell?? 

/SNIP/


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Worth noting that whilst in some parts of Europe, all of the UK and the US, owners are encouraged to spay their animals between six months and the onset of the first season, here in Spain and especially in the Granada area it is difficult if not impossible to find a vet who will do this. Spaying at our local vet will only be carried out after the first season unless there are extenuating medical reasons. 

Of all the rescues I have attended to, nurtured and cared for only one female was spayed before her first season and this was done because of her generally weak condition as she approached estrus. All of the others were done immediately post estrus and in each of these cases the spay formed part of a termination of pregnancy. These were all street dogs at the time who, post-op, joined the happy throng known as 'Los Abandonados' ... the housepack.

There is something like a 3 week window immediately after the season when a pregnant female can be spayed without detriment to her health and mental welfare... 

Spaying also protects against pyometras which affect so many female street dogs and can in fact kill them because of their lifestyle and lack of access to veterinary care.

Accidents do happen its true even in the best planned circumstances... a female in heat has but one objective in life; procreation; she is driven by primeval forces which we as humans can never comprehend and there is always a randy male just waiting his chance. 

I must admit my first reaction when I read the original post was one of disgust... the clue is in the thread title... "*Selling* puppies In Spain." 

Maybe the OP is genuine... who knows? ... but here is Spain there are far too many irresponsible breeders running unlicenced puppy mills and are making a fortune from breeding pairs whose only purpose in life is to line the pockets of the owners. They have little regard for the health and welfare of the parents and when the female has been bred to exhaustion she is either killed or abandoned. 

To would be purchasers I would offer the following advice...
Always beware of people who are reluctant to show the parents of the puppies or come up with some weak excuse for not doing so... if this happens, walk away.. 
Ask to see the kennel conditions; if the breeder refuses, walk away... better still make a denuncia to Seprona via your local GC Cuartel.
A respectable breeder will always insist on a background check of would be purchasers and a home inspection visit is a prerequisite for all would be purchasers and adoptees. 

As a further rule any prospective purchaser of any puppy should make themselves aware of known health problems associated with the breed... in the particular case of Cavalier King Charles puppies this should include a vets report into some serious genetic health problems, including early-onset mitral valve disease (MVD), the potentially severely painful syringomyelia (SM), hip dysplasia, luxating patellas, and certain vision and hearing disorders. 

Selective breeding of Cav. KC Spaniels to make them look pretty has done little to improve their health. Most if not all of the conditions referred to are as a direct result of this selective breeding. The UK Kennel Club have been fully aware of this since 2008 but have done nothing proactive... Never lose track of the fact that the Kennel Club exists for the benefit of the breeders themselves and not the animals they supposedly represent. 

To the OP I would say this... do not advertise the puppies in freebie English newspapers... there are many traders along the Costas looking for bait dogs for training in dog fighting circles.

The watchword from all animal rescue organisations here is or should be DON'T BUY... ADOPT.


----------



## King charles (Sep 27, 2014)

*Pups*

Hi 
Looking for King charls pups please send message 

Chris


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

King charles said:


> Hi
> Looking for King charls pups please send message
> 
> Chris


Try your nearest shelter. You never know, some ******* who adopted a cute little KC pup at Christmas might have got tired of the chores and expense of looking after it and chucked it on the streets by now.


----------



## King charles (Sep 27, 2014)

*123Hi Denise how can we talk 2each other abouts your pups from your King charles*

Hi Denise I have been trying to contact you about yours pups I love the King charles and looking 2get some more but I don't know how we can talk 2 each other on here thanks chris from Lo crispin (spain)


----------

